

Chevrolet Corvette vallet-mode spy feature may break law - 001sky
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2014/09/28/gm-chevrolet-corvette-valet-mode-spying/16336573/

======
lutusp
> Chevrolet Corvette vallet-mode [sic] spy feature may break law

"Vallet" mode, really? Is that how Dracula pronounces "wallet"? Or, why not
just copy the title of the linked article?

